# Hmm, So we have bad language here?



## Mun (Oct 12, 2013)

So when I am at work on my lunch break I generally make a visit to VPSBoard, LET, Gaming-servers.net, and a few other sites to see what is going on in the world. However, I won't be able to go to VPSboard anymore due to bad language. Please note, LET is not banned on this, so you have one uped them in the bad language category.


----------



## texteditor (Oct 12, 2013)

I use more bad language on lowendtalk (of course) so I don't get why only VPSB is blocked


----------



## Jade (Oct 12, 2013)

Are you at work? If so it's probably just a block on keywords o; Use a proxy


----------



## MannDude (Oct 12, 2013)

Haha, weird. I've never seen that. Mun, what company provides blocking?


----------



## Pmadd (Oct 12, 2013)

I don't know about Mun, but Light Speed seems to block it at my place of work for the same reason.


----------



## jarland (Oct 12, 2013)

Well I for one know that I've used a lot of fucking language over there, more than I've even read here collectively.


----------



## Mun (Oct 12, 2013)

Pmadd said:


> I don't know about Mun, but Light Speed seems to block it at my place of work for the same reason.


^^ Yep, Lightspeed.

And @manndude it is called C.I.P.A. (school districts)

Mun


----------



## nunim (Oct 12, 2013)

God damn you *&%#%@*%@!&[email protected], you should all go to #$%* and die.  *%&@*#$ censorship! &@#$s!


----------



## MartinD (Oct 12, 2013)

That's just fucking stupid.


----------



## GIANT_CRAB (Oct 12, 2013)

MartinD said:


> That's just fucking stupid.


You won't want your children to grow up to become uncultured street gangsters.

Censorship is good when used appropriately.


----------



## drmike (Oct 12, 2013)

Children need to know when to use words like FUCK YOU effectively.     We are here to teach them the power of speech.  Proper speech.


----------



## Mun (Oct 12, 2013)

drmike said:


> Children need to know when to you words like FUCK YOU effectively.     We are hear to teach them the power of speech.  Proper speech.



You have your work cut out for you then.

Mun


----------



## Magiobiwan (Oct 12, 2013)

It's more an issue of teaching them when NOT to use it, since teenagers seem to use it quite often when it doesn't need to be used.


----------



## kro (Oct 12, 2013)

I think we are getting on a bit, it just normal chit chatter these days, lovely word that can be used many different ways ^_^


----------



## lbft (Oct 13, 2013)

I honestly have been trying to cut back on the amount of swearing I do (people on IRC can tell you how I've been failing miserably), although I've always tended to keep it out of forum posts.

IMHO swear words have the strongest expressive power when they're used infrequently.


----------



## shovenose (Oct 13, 2013)

What a big f***ing surprise!


----------



## MartinD (Oct 13, 2013)

GIANT_CRAB said:


> You won't want your children to grow up to become uncultured street gangsters.
> 
> Censorship is good when used appropriately.


Indeed and so far, that hasn't been a problem with my kids.On the flip side, they are well aware of what 'sweary words' are and don't use them at all despite hearing me mouth off every so often when something is going wrong.

Censorship is good, yes. Exposure is better.


----------



## Amitz (Oct 13, 2013)

I whould say that this is just fucking bullshit and the bitches that wrote that filter are pure assholes. Fuck! This really sucks! They must have small penises and dry vaginas. All of them shitheads! Bad language? Here? Stupid Horseshit.


----------



## drmike (Oct 14, 2013)

I wonder if someone reported us for bad language to the nanny state'ists compiling that list?... Kind of like they keep doing with AdBlock to block vpsBoard's ads.

A fresh glass of Haterade for lunch.


----------



## Kakashi (Oct 14, 2013)

I've worked in a lot of places but have rarely seen bad language as an excuse to filter sites in a work environment.


----------



## shovenose (Oct 14, 2013)

Lightspeed is very annoying I had it back in high school.

Used to be a lot easier to get through then they updated it.

AnchorFree's free VPN worked for a while, which was cool


----------



## mud (Oct 14, 2013)

GIANT_CRAB said:


> You won't want your children to grow up to become uncultured street gangsters.
> 
> Censorship is good when used appropriately.


The violence they see basically everywhere they look will make them street gangsters and that's fine, but a bad word here and there on a VPS forum is going to make them uncultured too, and that's completely unacceptable.


----------



## ShockHosting (Oct 14, 2013)

That sucks! I would get a proxy.


----------



## mojeda (Oct 14, 2013)

I've heard little kids say things 100 times worse than what could be found here, we're talking 7-13 year olds. Is it shocking? Not a bit.

Having worked around kids, all I can say is CoD has a fresh batch of little kiddies coming soon and it's not gonna be pretty.


----------

